# Reemplazar batería a carrito RC



## twisteevolution (Jul 20, 2010)

Estimados amigos mi problema es el siguiente.
Tengo un auto RC electrico antiguo pero muy bueno y ocurre lo siguiente.
Este modelo Funciona con una bateria de NiCD de 7.2v 1200mAh.
Lo que ocurre es que quiero hacer funcionar al auto con una bateria que tengo de LIPO 11.1v 2150mAh

Y la consulta es simple que resistencia deberia poner para limitar el voltage que entrege esta bateria solo llege a los 7.2V para no dañar el motor ni la electronica de mi auto.

Datos adicionales

Resistencia medida en el cirtuito de entrada al auto (donde se coneta la bateria) 1.6 K-ohm
Hice una prueba con la bateria de 11.1 v y el consumo maximo del circuito fue 7.8 AMP

me podran ayudar a resolver mi problema y seleccionar la mejor resistencia para limitar a 7.4 Vla bateria.

Atte Jonathan Prieto .


----------



## ibdali (Jul 20, 2010)

Hola, el auto no es una carga fija, por lo cual una resistencia no te va a servir para lo que quieres hacer.Ademas la potencia de la resistencia sería algo considerable. Lo mejor que puedes hacer es usar como regulador de tensión a un  transistor, en donde en su base pondrás la tensión deseada, en el colector la batería y en el emisor obtendrás la misma tensión de la base(idealmente) pero con mayor corriente.Seguramente acá en el foro hay diagramas que te podrán servir.


----------



## twisteevolution (Jul 20, 2010)

Soy conosedor super basico de lectronica pero puedo interpretar un digrama basico.
Mi consulta es alguien me podra enviar un diagrama basico de un regulador de voltaje de:
Voltaje de entrada, 11.1v continuos y salida 7.2 V continuo creo que se puede hacer algo con un 2n3055 creo que este soporta hasta 5 AMP. y como puedo hacer algo que soporte un consumo de 8 amp.

de antemano gracias a todos.


----------



## maton00 (Jul 20, 2010)

necesariamente de esos voltajes no pueden ser 11.0 volts de entrada y 7.0 o 7.5 de salida?
por que con un zener ,unas resistencias y el transistor de potencia en este caso un 2n3055  facilmente alcanzas esos valores
saludos


----------



## twisteevolution (Jul 20, 2010)

lo que ocurre es que tengo una bateria que entrega los 11.1v y necesito alimentar un motor que funciona con 7.2v pero igual me sirve los 7.5 de salida.
me podras ayudar con un diagrama sencillo para esto.

como seria el que tu propones

graciasa de antemano


----------



## maton00 (Jul 20, 2010)

un circuito como este salvo que con un diodo zener 1N4737A saludos


----------



## twisteevolution (Jul 20, 2010)

Estimado faltaron los valores de los componentes ....?????


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 20, 2010)

twisteevolution dijo:


> Estimado faltaron los valores de los componentes ....?????


Lo publicado es una idea general.
No lo debes tomar como un esquema funcional para tu requerimiento de 5A.

Busca en el datasheet del LM317 como aumentar la corriente del dispositivo.


----------



## twisteevolution (Jul 20, 2010)

Gracias por la ayuda, busque la info del 317 pero como les decia no soy un experto pero algo estoy entendiendo, lo que si las tablas no las comprendo mucho, como se que corriente maxima soporta el LM317 donde se indica esto, cual es la capacidad maxima que le puedo exigir en corriente, claro esta que debo instalar un dicipador.....
me pueden ayudar con ese dato.


----------



## ecotronico (Jul 21, 2010)

Hola twisteevolution:

Hay algo que no queda claro, si se supone que es un auto radio controlado, ¿cómo es eso de que consume 7,8 Amperes como máximo?
Para el tipo de batería, eso parece ser demasiado.

La opción de agregar una resistencia en el circuito no es recomendable, porque ella presenta una caída de tensión  en función del consumo de corriente (R*I).

Ahora, es posible bajar la tensión conectando diodos en serie. El modelo del diodo a escoger depende de la corriente de consumo promedio (porque se puede sobrecalentar y quemar). Por ejemplo el 1N1001 soporta 50V máximo con corriente promedio de conducción de 1A, y es económico.

Para la tensión que utilizas, debes bajar: 11,1 - 7,2 = 3,9 V.
Esto significa que necesitas mínimo 6 diodos en serie, ya que cada uno presenta una caída de tensión de 0,7 V teórico, independiente de la corriente que circule.


----------



## twisteevolution (Jul 21, 2010)

Estoy pensando en hacer este circuito, creen que sea una buena alternativa.


----------



## twisteevolution (Jul 21, 2010)

Como me andara este circuito me cumplira con los requerimientos que necesito o me faltara algun componente.....


quien me puede dar una manito y decirme si me funcionara este diseño, lo simule con el proteus funcionara, como puedo simular un consumo de 7 amp.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 21, 2010)

Es correcto, ademas de los diodos en serie que opina el colega podes poner en la base un zener teniendo en cuenta que la juntura del transistor te va a quitar 0.7 volts en lugar del lm. *Edito:* Ojo que el zener se conecta al reves que los diodos en serie..


----------



## twisteevolution (Jul 21, 2010)

vuelvo a recordar que mis conocimintos son muy vagos....
cual seria la funcion del zener.

adjunto 2 esquemas uno con el zener y otro con el zener+diodo, es algo como esto lo que tu me quieres explicar......

gracias


----------



## Felix Juan (Jul 21, 2010)

Yo que tú pondría diodos en serie como te ha dicho el compañero metalmetrópolis. Si de verdad el consumo del circuito es de 7.8 Amp ya te puedes buscar diodos de unos 10 Amp.

Si montas el regulador que propones (que por cierto, no es correcto: R1 y C1 no deben conectarse al emisor del transistor en lugar de conectarse a la patilla 2 para que la regulación se haga correctamente) te va a salir un circuito relativamente grande. Especialmente porque al 2N3055 le vas a tener que poner un disipador de aluminio porque se va a calentar y se quemará.

En este punto es cuando más vale comprarle una batería nueva al cochecito que meterse en fregados.


----------



## twisteevolution (Jul 21, 2010)

Felix Juan dijo:


> Yo que tú pondría diodos en serie como te ha dicho el compañero metalmetrópolis. Si de verdad el consumo del circuito es de 7.8 Amp ya te puedes buscar diodos de unos 10 Amp.
> 
> Si montas el regulador que propones (que por cierto, no es correcto: R1 y C1 no deben conectarse al emisor del transistor en lugar de conectarse a la patilla 2 para que la regulación se haga correctamente) te va a salir un circuito relativamente grande. Especialmente porque al 2N3055 le vas a tener que poner un disipador de aluminio porque se va a calentar y se quemará.
> 
> En este punto es cuando más vale comprarle una batería nueva al cochecito que meterse en fregados.



No entiendo tu correccion puesto que R1 y C1 estan conectados a la patilla 2 y estan conectados a la base del transistor ?????
me puedes explicar que quieres decir.....o detallarme lo que me intentas explicar...


----------



## Tavo (Jul 21, 2010)

Es incorrecto el uso del diodo D2 en el colector del TIP3055!! ¿Para que?

Ese diodo lo único que hace el protejer al regulador ante una posible falla. Se coloca entre Vi y Vo. Cátodo hacia Vi y ánodo hacia Vo.

El colector del TIP3055 (mejor pondría TIP35C) se alimenta directamente de el positivo de la batería. El transistor cumple la función de "bancarse" la corriente, y usar el LM317 como driver del Tr.

Saludos.
Tavo.

Sería algo más o menos así:







Los valores de R1 y R2 hay que calcularlos, no son 1K.


----------



## twisteevolution (Jul 21, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Es incorrecto el uso del diodo D2 en el colector del TIP3055!! ¿Para que?
> 
> Ese diodo lo único que hace el protejer al regulador ante una posible falla. Se coloca entre Vi y Vo. Cátodo hacia Vi y ánodo hacia Vo.
> 
> ...



Segun lo que tu me indicas deberia ser algo como esto ??????


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 21, 2010)

Al ser la fuente de energía una batería yo trataría de ser "Ecológico" y aprovechar esta energía sin desperdicio en disipación, ¿ Que tal un reductor de tensión por PWM ?.
Un MOSFET y un 555 ajustado a un ciclo de trabajo de 70%.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 21, 2010)

Hola.

Si puedes usa este circuito.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Felix Juan (Jul 21, 2010)

twisteevolution dijo:


> No entiendo tu correccion puesto que R1 y C1 estan conectados a la patilla 2 y estan conectados a la base del transistor ?????
> me puedes explicar que quieres decir.....o detallarme lo que me intentas explicar...


 
Es que no tengo ningún software para dibujarte un esquema, así que intentaré explicarme. En todo circuito de regulación hay una cosa que se llama realimentación. Sirve para corregir la salida si tiene desviaciones. El grupo R1-R2 se encarga de esta realimentación. En concreto, tal y como está el circuito (me refiero al primero que has mandado) la tensión estable se consigue en la patilla 2 del LM317. Pero aunque la tensión de caída en el transistor suele ser de 0,7V siempre puedes tener variaciones. Una realimentación precisa 'mide' la tensión de salida en el punto más cercano a la salida (en este caso el emisor del transistor). Solo así garantizas que la tensión es estable a la salida del transistor.

C1 sirve para amortiguar variaciones bruscas que también te preocupan a la salida, no en medio del circuito.

Consejo: la mejor solución es la que te propone Fogonazo. Usa el buscador y encontrarás algún circuito sobre el tema.


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 21, 2010)

twisteevolution dijo:


> vuelvo a recordar que mis conocimintos son muy vagos....
> cual seria la funcion del zener.
> 
> adjunto 2 esquemas uno con el zener y otro con el zener+diodo, es algo como esto lo que tu me quieres explicar......
> ...



Esta claro que no conoces de lo que es un circuito de un transistor por seguidor emisivo es decir amplificando corriente. Googlealo. Como te indicaron inicialmente el colector a la fuente o sea 11 volts, la base con un zener a masa o en su defecto con todos los  diodos en serie que cumplen una situacion similar y la salida de la tension por el emisor. En este caso no lleva realimentacion desde el momento que por colector tengo toda la potencia y la tension por encima de lo que pueda caer al momento de la carga. Desde ya que todo esto es dentro de un margen. Si lo mandas a masa al emisor no va a ser magico y se quemara..

El lm cumple con el objetivo, la opcion del zener es otra. Es uno por otro.


----------



## Tavo (Jul 22, 2010)

Está buena y "ecológica" la idea de Fogonazo, pero si no puede entender el funcionamiento básico de un regulador de tensión con un transistor... MENOS va a entender un controlador por PWM... 


twisteevolution dijo:


> Segun lo que tu me indicas deberia ser algo como esto ??????
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 36859



NOOOOO!!!!
Por qué ese diodo en el transistor!?? No es el lugar!



tavo10 dijo:


> Ese diodo *lo único que hace es protejer al regulador LM317* ante una posible falla. Se coloca entre Vi y Vo. Cátodo hacia Vi y ánodo hacia Vo.



D1 ni D2 va en tu diagrama! NO.
Para qué vas a poner un Zener si ya estás regulando con el LM317? Esa pérdida de tensión que tenés en el transistor (0,7V) la podés recuperar ajustando más arriba al regulador, 0,7V mas. Entonces a la salida vas a obtener la tensión deseada.

Otra cosa:
Dudo que ese transistor disipe calor... No está para nada exigido, habría que ver.
Desde ya está super claro que lo mejor que se puede hacer es la idea de Fogonazo.

Saludos.
Tavo.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Al ser la fuente de energía una batería yo trataría de ser "Ecológico" y aprovechar esta energía sin desperdicio en disipación, ¿ Que tal un reductor de tensión por PWM ?.
> Un MOSFET y un 555 ajustado a un ciclo de trabajo de 70%.



Fogonazo, podrías alcanzar un diagrama básico de cómo sería esto?
Muchas gracias.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pensándolo mejor, podrías usar un 7808 para regular la tensión, y un TIP35C. Tal cual el diagrama que te pasé yo.
¿Por qué 7808?
Porque si la tensión que se cae en el transistor es de 0,7V y regulás a 8V, entonces tendrías una tensión final de ~7,3VCC. Perfecto para tu auto.

Sigo buscando diagramas y circuitos de la idea de Fogonazo.


----------



## twisteevolution (Jul 22, 2010)

Muchas gracias Tavo, bueno ya todos han notado que era cierto cuando decia que mis conocimientos de lectronica son basicos....
Bueno hoy voy a hacer una prueba e intentare construir el circuito que tu me proponias el que adjunto.
Los transistores siempre tienen esta caida de tension que tu me indicas consulto esto, ya que esto tambien se trata de aprender... para que mas adelante mis consultas no sean tan tontas....

Gracias adjunto el diagrama de lo que probare


----------



## Tavo (Jul 22, 2010)

Ahora si es correcto tu diagrama. Si probás con el LM317 y te funciona bien dejalo, pero también podrías probar como te dije, con un LM7808.

Una aclaración:
La resistencia de 0,1 ohms en el emisor del transistor DEBE ser de 5W de potencia.

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2010)

La idea "Ecológica" seria algo como esto:


----------



## Tavo (Jul 22, 2010)

Con esos valores de componentes tal cual como están?

Será que no conozco al 555, no logro identificar sus patas.


----------



## twisteevolution (Jul 22, 2010)

Gracias fogonazo, tavo y a todos...

Fogonazo, consulta por que tu propones este circuito que es lo mejor de esto a diferencia del regulador, lo unico que logro entender es que al parecer no se pierde tanta energia ya que este circuito no disipa calor, me podras explicar mas o menos como funciona en palabras simples para intentar entenderlo un poco si es que puedo......que funcion cumple el IRFZ44.-

Estimados expertos.

Bueno les cuento fabrique el circuito que anteriormente me presento TAVO funciono entregaba en la salida 7.8 V el auto al parecer funcionaba bien en el aire pero cuando monte todo y lo hice andar se quedo sin fuerzas avanzaba 50 cm y se comenzaba a poner lento y no se movía al levantarlo del piso las ruedas giraban como locas al parecer no tiene fuerza, cual puede ser el problema......que creen ustedes.
Lo único que omití en el circuito fue la resistencia de 0.1 ohm.
el TIP3055 tenía un buen disipador.... no entiendo....que debería medir, donde mido alguna sugerencia para hacer pruebas.
Ocurrirá lo mismo con un circuito de puros diodos en SERIE como alguien posteo…


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2010)

Cuando colocas un regulador de tensión lineal (Por ejemplo LM317) para alimentar una carga, la caída de tensión que se produce sobre el propio regulador se convierte en calor, ya que el regulador trabaja como si fuera una resistencia en serie variable.
La potencia disipada será:
W = Caída de tensión sobre el regulador * Intensidad de corriente
W = (11,1 V - 7,2 V ) * Consumo del motor = 3,9 V * 1 A (Supongamos un consumo de 1A)
W = 3,9 W de energía transformada en calor

En el ejemplo, la reducción de tensión se logra a través de encender y apagar la alimentación.
Un 70% del tiempo encendida y un 30% apagada pero esto alternado a gran velocidad 35000 veces por segundo (Aproximadamente).
Como al estar "Conectado" el MOSFET se encuentra saturado, se comporta como un conmutador cerrado con una resistencia de muy bajo valor, la disipación es muy baja, ahorrándote carga de la batería y sin pérdidas significativas en disipación de calor inútil.

El IRFZ44 es el elemento que conmuta Encendido / Apagado y la otra cosa (Un LM555) es el que da la frecuencia de operación y los tiempos de Encendido-Apagado


----------



## twisteevolution (Jul 22, 2010)

Gracias por la explicacion, y como te comentaba, que crees que paso con mi primer circuito de prueba que pudo fallar......


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2010)

twisteevolution dijo:


> Gracias por la explicacion, y como te comentaba, que crees que paso con mi primer circuito de prueba que pudo fallar......


¿ La batería es nueva o recuperada de algún aparato ?


----------



## twisteevolution (Jul 22, 2010)

Completamente nueva, sacada de la caja por mi solo hace 1 semana, full carga.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2010)

twisteevolution dijo:


> Completamente nueva, sacada de la caja por mi solo hace 1 semana, full carga.


Entonces habría que revisar el esquema del regulador, mira si el integrado no se calienta cuando el motor hace fuerza.


----------



## twisteevolution (Jul 22, 2010)

Cuando realice las pruebas lo revice y no se calentaba estaba tibio, lo unico que se calentaba era el transistor, con estos valores de componentes y de esta forma lo fabrique......cual sera el problema....si quiero revisar donde seria bueno medir el voltaje por ejemplo.

adjunto el esquema de lo que fabrique.

Se me olvido tambien inclui el un diodo 1n4007 entre la pata 3 y 2 del lm317


----------



## Felix Juan (Jul 22, 2010)

He usado el paint para hacer la modificación que te sugiero. Pruébala, ya que parece que no tienes nada que perder.


----------



## twisteevolution (Jul 22, 2010)

Que suguieres con este cambio, con esto deberia mantener la fuerza el motor

entiendo bien R1 en ves de conectarla a la base la conecte en el emisor del transistor sierto.


----------



## Felix Juan (Jul 22, 2010)

twisteevolution dijo:


> Que suguieres con este cambio, con esto deberia mantener la fuerza el motor


 
Sugiero que la regulación es más correcta conectado de esta manera.

En cualquier caso he estado consultando las hojas de datos del LM317 de un montón de fabricantes. El único circuito que sugieren para lo que tu quieres es algo más complejo. Quizá, simplemente, aumentarle la potencia al lm317 de esta manera no de buen resultado.

Te adjunto las hojas de datos por si les quieres echar un vistazo a ver si entiendes algo. (me está empezando a parecer que el circuito de fogonazo es francamente sencillo).


----------



## twisteevolution (Jul 22, 2010)

Voy a probar esta modificacion mas tarde y les cuento.
Lograre resolver mi problema ?????????????

Como una solucion rapida, podre utilisar la de los diodos en serie ??????


----------



## twisteevolution (Jul 23, 2010)

Volvi a revisar con calma el circuito y esta bien cuando pongo en marcha el auto todo anda bien 
V in= 11.1v
V out=7.9v
Al ponerle resistencia para que giren las ruedas ocurre lo siguiente.
V in=11.1v 
V out=1.5v
Se le va toda la fuerza al auto y con ello el voltage de salida.

En la misma situacion al medir la corriente que consume da lo siguiente:
Sin resistencia : 4.5 Amp
Con resistencia: 9.5 Amp

Cual sera el problema porque se va el voltaje....necesito de la ayuda de los expertos...


----------



## zaiz (Jul 23, 2010)

twisteevolution dijo:


> Como una solucion rapida, podre utilisar *la de los diodos en serie ??????*


 
  Jaja, *pero si esa es la mejor soluciòn*, tú mismo la estás diciendo, ya que lo ùnico que quieres es utilizar menos voltaje del que te da tu baterìa.

  Muy bien lo que te recomendò metalmetropolis. Yo eso harìa.

 Los diodos MR752 son para 6A (puedes usarlos por pares).

 Aunque tambièn podrìas buscar diodos como el 1N3492 que soportan 25A, mas caritos.

No necesitas un regulador si el objetivo es solamente bajar el voltaje.

_"En ocasiones la mejor soluciòn es la màs sencilla y la tenemos más cerca de lo que imaginamos. Y sólo la ve quien está acostumbrado a practicar, experimentar. Pues es el ritmo de cada dìa"._.. zaiz.

Bueno, esta es una simple opiniòn, y es tuya y de metalmetropolis, yo sólo la estoy apoyando, a ver què decides. 

Aunque si te decides por un regulador, no estarìa mal, desde luego. 

Ojalá que nos cuentes lo que hiciste.

Saludos.


----------



## twisteevolution (Jul 23, 2010)

Pero por que se muere el voltaje el voltage en la salida cuando le cuesta mas girar a los neumaticos.....


----------



## zaiz (Jul 23, 2010)

twisteevolution dijo:


> Pero por que se muere el voltaje el  voltage en la salida cuando le cuesta mas girar a los  neumaticos.....



Tal vez estás utilizando diodos de menor amperaje. Si los pones de la suficiente corriente no deberìa pasar eso.


----------



## twisteevolution (Jul 23, 2010)

zaiz dijo:


> Tal vez estás utilizando diodos de menor amperaje. Si los pones de la suficiente corriente no deberìa pasar eso.



No pero me refiero al circuito del regulador ya lo hice y lo probe pero me pasa lo que explicaba anteriormente.
el tema de los diodos todavia no lo pruebo.


----------



## zaiz (Jul 23, 2010)

Ah ok, no leì que dijeras que lo probaste con el regulador. Crei que te referias a lo de los diodos, pero bueno ya te di mi opinion.

Saludos y que todo vaya bien.


----------



## Tavo (Jul 23, 2010)

Vas a tener que hacer lo que dice Fogonazo...
Lo que te pasa con el regulador es extraño. No debería caerse la corriente. La tensión se cae porque se cae la corriente, van de la mano.

Quisiera ver fotos de la batería, datos, tensión, corriente... Por favor, subí unas imágenes.

Saludso.
Tavo.


----------



## zaiz (Jul 23, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> No hay otra opción.



Es buena esa opción, desde luego, pero este tema lo leen más personas y para quien está aprendiendo a diseñar es bueno que no se les cierre el mundo con una sola opción. Aunque repito, es buena esa opción.

En mi opinión, en electrónica como en windows existen varias formas de hacer las cosas. Y en electrónica más por la facilidad de conseguir diversos materiales.


----------



## Tavo (Jul 23, 2010)

Bueno, ok, ahí corregí mi mensaje. Es cierto, no lo dije con autoridad, es una manera de decirlo... Como diciendo que al final, habría que probar el circuito que planteó Fogonazo, y no quedarse solo con este... 

Tal vez no me expresé correctamente. Disculpas.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 23, 2010)

Por lo que están detallando me parece que existe algún otro problema.

¿ Verificaste que el transistor este bien conectado ?
¿ Tienes forma de medir la ganancia del transistor ?


----------



## ibdali (Jul 23, 2010)

Hola, no entiendo el porque de complicarse, el circuito deberia ser simple, si se utiliza un transitor se podra regular la tensión y si la batería tiene suficiente corriente el auto deberá funcionar.

La disipación en el transistor no será muy elevada ya que la tensión entre colector y emisor es muy pequeña.

Colacando la tensión de referencia en la base, a traves de una resistencia y un zener, en el colector la batería y en el emisor la carga. No entiendo porque el circuito debe ser mas complicado que eso. La unica forma que no funcione es si la bateria no puede entregar la suficiente corriente.


----------



## Tavo (Jul 23, 2010)

ibdali dijo:
			
		

> La unica forma que no funcione es si la bateria no puede entregar la suficiente corriente.


Esto es justamente lo que estoy sospechando desde hace tiempo ya...
Fijate, cito un comentario mío anterior...


tavo10 dijo:


> Vas a tener que hacer lo que dice Fogonazo...
> Lo que te pasa con el regulador es extraño. No debería caerse la corriente. La tensión se cae porque se cae la corriente, van de la mano.
> 
> *Quisiera ver fotos de la batería, datos, tensión, corriente... Por favor, subí unas imágenes.*
> ...



No me convencen para nada estos resultados frustrados. Algo debe haber mal conectado, o la batería quizá no entregue la suficiente corriente que el auto "pide". Por eso se cae la tensión de inmediato, cuando apoya el auto en el suelo...

Hasta ahora no vi fotos/imagenes de nada. Nunca vienen mal un par de fotos, tal vez se te está pasando algún detalle que no ves, y que nosotros podamos ver o darnos cuenta...

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## twisteevolution (Jul 23, 2010)

OK. a la noche subo las fotos, 
Por cierto la batería no es para nada el problema (creo yo) les explico por que, que si bien es cierto el auto como especificación trae una batería de7.2 v y 1200 mAh al ponerle directo la  batería de LIPO 11.1v 2250 v igual funciona pero exige mucho al motor y salen muchas chispas de la escobilla y también tiene una resistencia de 3 w que se calienta demasiado pero funciona a full por eso digo que la batería es 100% capas de entregar el consumo del carro, pero de todas formas les voy a enviar las fotos hoy a la noche para seguir escuchando sus opiniones, y a ver si la electrónica logra resolver mi problema.
JP


----------



## zaiz (Jul 30, 2010)

twisteevolution dijo:


> OK. a la noche subo las fotos,




Con que no se haya electrocutado el amigo. Hace más de una semana dijo "a la noche subo las fotos"...mmm...


----------



## Alberto Enriquez (Jul 6, 2020)

Hola a todos, realmente no se mucho sobre electrónica y bueno es por eso que entre al foro, para aclarar un par de dudas.... y bueno tengo un Carrito radio control de Mario Kart, el carrito solo cuenta con una pila y es LiFePO de 3.2v 700 mAh y bueno su duración es de 20 min de uso, quisiera saber si puedo poner una de mayor Ah, solo que no he visto una sola pila que tenga 3.2v y mayor de 700 mAh, lo que me lleva a la sig duda, le puedo poner una pila de mayor voltaje como de 3.7v? ya que en 3.7v si he visto pilas de mas mAh, y bueno si pongo esta pila de 3.7v que sucede?


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 6, 2020)

Por lo que veo, hasta incluso de 7Ah hay, pero son muuuy carars.
Aqui algunas
Pila Batería Recargable 3,2v 70a 32700 70x32mm  - $ 1.258,60
Batería Recargable 18500 3.2v Fosfato Del Hierro De Litio  - $ 999,00
El tema es cómo la vas a cargar.
Por otro lado, no creo que haya mayor diferencia entre la de 3,2V y 3,7V. El tema siempre es cómo la vas a cargar.


----------



## jol45 (Jul 9, 2020)

Al amigo  
*twisteevolution*
      Antes que nada ?Tienes como cargar la bateria    LIPO 11.1v 2150mA   ????  ya que su cargador es muy distinto alm de las baterias NiCd.    
       Recomiendo usar cualquir forma de regulador de voltaje porque la curva de descarga de LIPO es muy distinta a otro  tipos de  baterias  es mucho mas amplia.
         Saludos


----------

